
I hate Honeydew or: Why you should always ask "Why?" - theyCallMeSwift
http://theycallmeswift.com/2012/10/03/I-hate-honeydew-or-why-why-matters-in-user-tests/
======
bilalq
Honeydew melons are my favorite. They have an amazing texture with just the
right amount of sweetness. Putting your terrible taste in fruits aside, you
raise an excellent point. The waitress reached a conclusion that was the
complete of the truth. Similar mistakes in product or software design would
catastrophic.

~~~
theyCallMeSwift
Despite our completely disjoint opinions of the devil's fruit, I tip my hat to
you sir.

